# Bargain Book Finds (September 2013) - Please, NO Self Promotion Please!



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the August 2013 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Four Sue Grafton Novels (Kinsey Millhone Mystery)

Four Grafton novels for $6.83 $31.83. These are installments Q, R, S, and T of the series.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

And it looks like A through N in the Grafton series are at $2.99 apiece.

N


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Texas Twist (A Radar Hoverlander Novel)

Dropped from $6.99 to. $1.99 $5.79, that didn't last long! at this posting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Necropolis Railway: A Historical Novel by Andrew Martin

$1.99 -- and I have a feeling that's the regular price. A later number of the series is the UK daily deal today -- it's a mystery set around railroads in the early 1900's. Reviews are mixed, but the negatives seem to be that people didn't want to read so much about railroads.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Wolf Gift, by Anne Rice, is $1.99.

She's not to my taste, but obviously has beacoup fans! I don't have time to come up with a link, so will depend on the kindness of strangers, or better yet, a moderator, to come up with one.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Wolf Gift, by Anne Rice, is $1.99.
> 
> She's not to my taste, but obviously has beacoup fans! I don't have time to come up with a link, so will depend on the kindness of strangers, or better yet, a moderator, to come up with one.


----------



## bookreviewnation (Sep 6, 2013)

Torn: A vampire Novel by Jessica Snow .99 cents



This is a Paranormal romance debut novel and my book readers loved this book so posting it here.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Anne George's Souther Sisters Mysteries are almost all at bargain prices right now. I purchase them in 2009 and these prices are better than what I paid back then.

Book 1 - Murder on a Girls' Night Out - $2.99 at posting


Book 2 - Murder on a Bad Hair Day - $4.99
http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Southern-Sisters-Mystery-ebook/dp/B001TJ2YFK/ref=pd_sim_kstore_23

Book 3 - Murder Runs in the Family - $4.74
http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Southern-Sisters-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B001TJ2YFU/ref=pd_sim_kstore_16

Book 4 - Murder Makes Waves - $3.79
http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Southern-Sisters-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B001TJ2YA0/ref=pd_sim_kstore_21

Book 5 - Murder Gets a Life - $4.74
http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Southern-Sisters-Mystery-ebook/dp/B001TJ2YAK/ref=pd_sim_kstore_22

Book 6 - Murder Shoots the Bull - notable exception on pricing - $6.83
http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Southern-Sisters-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B001TJ2YC8/ref=pd_sim_kstore_29

Book 7 - Murder Carries a Torch - $3.79
http://www.amazon.com/Carries-Southern-Sisters-Mystery-ebook/dp/B001TJ2YCI/ref=pd_sim_kstore_24

Book 8 - Murder Boogies with Elvis - $4.99
http://www.amazon.com/Boogies-Southern-Sisters-Mystery-ebook/dp/B001TJ2YDC/ref=pd_sim_kstore_33


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This Explains Everything: 150 Deep, Beautiful, and Elegant Theories of How the World Works

By John Brockman, $1.99 9.78 at this posting. That's barely more than a penny per theory!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Shape Shifter (Joe Leaphorn and Jim Chee)

$1.99 $6.99 at this posting. From the ultra-popular Hillerman series.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

John Lennon: The Life

$1.99 11.89 at this posting. If you always wanted to read nearly 900 pages about John Lennon, this is your chance to do it on the not so cheap....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Discounted to 99¢ until the 17th. This is number 4 of the series -- but you don't have to have read the first three to enjoy it. But they're really good, too, so you should.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Part of today's Kindle Daily Deal - 9/17/13 - five of Terry Pratchett's Discworld books on sale for $1.99

The Colour of Magic
The Light Fantastic
Mort
Equal Rites
Sourcery

These are usually sold for the same price as the paperback version, so this is a good time to try out Sir Terry if you want to see if Discworld is for you. These are earlier books (the first five, I think) in the series before he hit his stride, but they are still very good. Equal Rites was the very first Kindle book I purchased when I got my very first Kindle back in 2008.

EDIT - It looks like HarperCollins is getting into the discounting business as well. The remainder of the Discworld books also look like the prices have dropped. Too bad I've already paid full price for most of them...

Link to results page with all five books listed:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=amb_link_383594802_10?ie=UTF8&hidden-keywords=B000W9399S%7CB000W914OU%7CB000W9393Y%7CB000W967UQ%7CB000W913S2&rh=i%3Adigital-text%2Cn%3A154606011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZWTBYSX4130CVSJHH2C&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1615995622&pf_rd_i=1000677541


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A condensation of a great two volume biography by the renowned historical writer for only $2.99. Should be great, but the reviews suggest the conversion to Kindle is bad.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Chief Joseph and the Flight of the Nez Perce is currently $2.99. I haven't read it, but 43 of 50 reviews are five star. For some reason I can't make it show up in the link maker. 

I am speaking of the book by Kent Nerburn, not the similarly named low price knock off by Charles River Editors, so look carefully at your search results before buying.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Masonic Myth

All about the Masons for only $2.99 $9.78!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I picked up Donna Fasano's His Wife For A While over the weekend for only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/His-Wife-While-ebook/dp/B00696M11K/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1379948656&sr=1-6&keywords=donna+fasano


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Admiral Benbow wasn't just the name of an inn in Treasure Island, but an actual naval hero. Read all about him for only $2.26 (at this posting).


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

"The Silent Wife" by A. S. A. Harrison dropped today to $4.99. It happens to be the sample I'm reading, so I grabbed it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Darkly Dreaming Dexter, $3.99 as I post.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Got an ereaderIQ alert that this is on sale today for $1.99. I'm guessing it's a limited time offer.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Terry Pratchett and Stephen Baxter - The Long War (Long Earth Book 2) on sale for $1.99 - It has been on my wish list at $12.74 since it was released.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Got an ereaderIQ alert that this is on sale today for $1.99. I'm guessing it's a limited time offer.


Still $1.99 as of today....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Flying Blind, by Max Allan Collins, is 99 cents.

This is part of a series of historical detective adventure books in which Private Eye Nathan Heller gets drawn into about every historical controversy between Al Capone and the assassination of JFK. This one is about the Amelia Earhart disappearance. I have read it and recommend it.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Andra said:


> Terry Pratchett and Stephen Baxter - The Long War (Long Earth Book 2) on sale for $1.99 - It has been on my wish list at $12.74 since it was released.


Book 1 in the series also $1.99:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Long-Earth-ebook/dp/B006O41HTO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1380605010&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Long+Earth


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the October Bargain Book Finds, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,163714.0.html

Betsy


----------

